# Gibsons BIG announcement! Firebird X!



## SkullCrusher (Oct 27, 2010)

G'day Brethren.

https://app.e2ma.net/app/view:CampaignPublic/id:4528.8740951999/rid:a179f87240623e952fc2c7e899972905


This should fun!

any ideas what it might be?


----------



## loktide (Oct 27, 2010)

my bets are on a variax-like les paul


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 27, 2010)

I hate to sound like a Gibson basher, but this sort of talk has been used by the company a million times recently, all of which revealing lacklustre products in the end. Hopefully this won't be the case this time.

Personally, I'd just like to see the QC stabilize at last.


----------



## Jack Secret (Oct 27, 2010)

Hendrix Gib-Strats again? 







Remember the HERESY!


----------



## SkullCrusher (Oct 27, 2010)

Perhaps they're going to make firewood?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 27, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> I hate to sound like a Gibson basher, but this sort of talk has been used by the company a million times recently, all of which revealing lacklustre products in the end. Hopefully this won't be the case this time.
> 
> Personally, I'd just like to see the QC stabilize at last.



Yes, having had this exact discussion with Fred and on another board.....just sort your standards out Gibson, don't keep trying to alienate punters with "innovation".....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG, a Les Paul in a different colour!!!!!11!!!one


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 27, 2010)

A going out of business sale?


----------



## jymellis (Oct 27, 2010)

maybe another one of those guitars with the horrible oversized and goofy shaped pickguards (what was that thing called)?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 27, 2010)

hope its another reversed v....


----------



## splinter8451 (Oct 27, 2010)

jymellis said:


> maybe another one of those guitars with the horrible oversized and goofy shaped pickguards (what was that thing called)?



This?






The dusk tiger


----------



## jymellis (Oct 27, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hell yeah the "dust pussy" lolol <- pussy= cat or tiger


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 27, 2010)

It will be interesting to see what sort of abomination those smart cookies at gibson cock-up this time.

Nothing will ever beat this though:




seriously... wtf were they smoking


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 27, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> It will be interesting to see what sort of abomination those smart cookies at gibson cock-up this time.
> 
> Nothing will ever beat this though:
> 
> ...



Well in that case there are a lot of people who probably cant afford a Guild Bladerunner on the vintage market and that would appeal to them because it looks like one. The Bladerunner was the guitar used in the Walk This Way video BTW.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 27, 2010)

^ but the tone is so _transparent_


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Mr Violence (Oct 27, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> I hate to sound like a Gibson basher, but this sort of talk has been used by the company a million times recently, all of which revealing lacklustre products in the end. Hopefully this won't be the case this time.
> 
> Personally, I'd just like to see the QC stabilize at last.



This. They're scrambling. Like they have been doing for the past few years.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 27, 2010)

Mindreading guitars


----------



## Gameboypdc (Oct 27, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> A going out of business sale?



& Only then, will the forest grow green again.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 27, 2010)

they're gonna sue someone!


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 27, 2010)

Zakk Wylde finish will now be square ?


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 27, 2010)

Holy crap Johnny Bravo Guitar


----------



## bostjan (Oct 27, 2010)

One of these, only with a bigger headstock.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 27, 2010)

i know what it is, they have taken over the dimebag legacy and are bringing you you the all new! dimebag V \m/


----------



## Desi (Oct 27, 2010)

Honestly,

Gibson should just STOP with their "modern" redesigns of their old classics.

The dusk tiger is just...bad. Really bad.

ESP makes the most beautiful "modern" Les Paul-esque guitars. IMO, of course.

AOI's signature Eclipse KILLS all of Gibson's attempts to modernize the Les Paul design. And to be frank, I actually like this design more than most of the classic Les Pauls. Sugizo's Eclipse is another absolute beauty.

It also doesn't help that Gibson are an old company, and their idea of "hip" might be an old man's weak attempt at a redesign. It's been mentioned in this forum many times before, Gibson should hire young and highly creative people into their team to help design more modern and aesthetically pleasing instruments...not this swiss cheese explorer, or SGs with a racing stripe bullshit!


Here's Sugizo's guitars:

ESP | Artist Series | SUGIZO


And here's Aoi's beastly Eclipse: 

ESP | Artist Series | °ª



I will admit, some of the new Epiphones that are more suited for the metal crowd do look "ok" at best, but then again..I'm a flashy mo'fugah, so the ESPs are more up my alley.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow. They make it sound like it's going to be the most important event in the world...

I'm sure it's going to be a huge letdown and disappointment... 

Giveaways for the first 200?

"Ah welcome! you're #1 ! Here is your free gibson pick!"


----------



## SkullCrusher (Oct 27, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Wow. They make it sound like it's going to be the most important event in the world...
> 
> I'm sure it's going to be a huge letdown and disappointment...
> 
> ...



And if you are after the 200 you have to pay for your pick, if not you don't get it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 27, 2010)

Re-issue of a (insert year) Les Paul or "road worn" Les Paul.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

Big announcement of lower prices due to movement to China.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 27, 2010)

It's gonna be the reverse SG.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 27, 2010)

Theyre releasing the new "Maryland" model. Its basically a copy of a PRS.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 27, 2010)

Change music forever? This better be wicked awesome.

Also 5 bucks on it being a Midi equipped LP.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 27, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Change music forever? This better be wicked awesome.
> 
> Also 5 bucks on it being a Midi equipped LP.



I'd actually be pretty into that. Any MIDI equipped guitar is ok in my book.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 27, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



But the hat is new!


----------



## ROAR (Oct 27, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i know what it is, they have taken over the dimebag legacy and are bringing you you the all new! dimebag V \m/




YES THIS!!!
after that maybe more Tracii Guns NashVegas awesomeness!!!


On a serious note.
Maybe they'll actually do something decent.
I've been waiting to see what Matt Heafy and Gibson come up with.
After I saw his custom Explorer I was hopeful they would do something
cool, then I was proven wrong when they made their 7 string that was
just a let down. 22 frets and lameness. I'll save my 2k up for a Rico.


----------



## Dan (Oct 27, 2010)

Got to be something to do with electronics, i bet itll have HD in the title, like line 6 (sigh). I bet its a new Les Paul with some crazy electrics change that no-one will care about in 3 weeks.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 27, 2010)

Midi sounds reasonble... a midi system built into a 60 year-old design. That's exactly what Gibson would call the most innovative thing in the world.

I agree that some of the concepts on later-era Gibbys have been interesting, but the point is kind lost when you put it in a guitar design that has completely ignored all advances in design and ergonomics since the 40's.

Self-tuning Parker Fly? That could be interesting. Self-tuning Gibson? Nah, there are 10-20 aspects of the Les Paul I'd immediately update before even thinking about installing a self-tuningsystem on it.


----------



## Jack Secret (Oct 27, 2010)

SkullCrusher said:


> Perhaps they're going to make firewood?



You mean they haven't all these years?


----------



## Neil (Oct 27, 2010)

May be a right handed guitar like this...







I wonder if Gibson could get away with making a 'double reverse V' and hiking the price on it?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 27, 2010)

Thrashmanzac said:


> hope its another reversed v....



Am I the only one who thinks the reverse V looks awesome? Why all the hate?


----------



## The Honorable (Oct 27, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the reverse V looks awesome? Why all the hate?



I think you are the only one. Also this reminds me of when Gibson said this then released guitars with special "tribal" finish. About 10 years too late


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 27, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2192756 said:


> It's gonna be the reverse SG.


 
I legit lol'd.


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Koshchei (Oct 27, 2010)

It'll be the Les Paul Tribute Les Paul Recording Reissue. In a limited run of 10, with a MSRP of $97,334.

That, or they've managed to track down the grandson of the guy who used to sweep the floors during the 1950s, and they're getting him to sign all the pickup bobbins on the Histrionic series as an excuse to add $500 to the price.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

Isn't this what they said before they released the Robot Guitar that no one bought?


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 27, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Isn't this what they said before they released the Robot Guitar that no one bought?



The Robot Guitar was just ahead of its time, like the 1958 Flying V. When the Tea Party takes over Congress, Nascar becomes a real sport, and pigs fly, Gibson won't be able to keep any of their wooden abortions on the shelf.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> The Robot Guitar was just ahead of its time, like the 1958 Flying V. When the Tea Party takes over Congress, *Nascar becomes a real sport*, and pigs fly, Gibson won't be able to keep any of their wooden abortions on the shelf.



Click for lulz.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 27, 2010)

Anybody who associates Nascar with the Tea Party ought to be locked away for their own safety.


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 27, 2010)

But flying pigs and Nascar go together just fine, right? 

edit: I was going to leave it the Tea Party and flying pigs, but then I realized that a pink-faced half-wit like Glenn Beck could easily be mistaken for one.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 27, 2010)

Good point.


----------



## Key_Maker (Oct 27, 2010)

A new Gibson guitar...

Do i have to say more?


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

Key_Maker said:


> A new Gibson guitar...
> 
> Do i have to say more?


 Go on.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 27, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Go on.



Does it look like a bitch?


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe they've 'aqquired' aka bought out another company?


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe they bought Pontiac and are going into the car business.


----------



## Razzy (Oct 28, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> Maybe they bought Pontiac and are going into the car business.


 They would probably figure out a way to give the cars sharp frets, and cars don't even have frets in the first place.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks to my Google-Fu, I think I gound something:

Alabama Tourism (ALtourist) on Twitter

Apparently 311 is helping them unveil a Gibson "Alabama Jammmer"..

*edit* It's a guitar in the shape of the State of Alabama. *facepalm*


----------



## JamesM (Oct 28, 2010)

Razzy said:


> They would probably figure out a way to give the cars sharp frets, and cars don't even have frets in the first place.



Or make cars drive in such a manner that it looks like they're driving backwards. I mean, since they've done that so many damn times.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 28, 2010)

This is one rumor floating around - 

"Gibson is producing a new line of Les Paul. This model will be a cheaper version of the studio and will be produced in China, yet it will still carry the Gibson logo. The guitar comes with a usb port, and a genuine Gibson usb wire. Plug the guitar into your computer and you are greeted with a program that contains a dumbed down version of Amplitube, and basic recording/editing functions, and a program to help you learn songs, along with a store.

The big 'revolution' is Gibson will have an 'Itunes' like store. Songs will be downloaded as *.gpf files, which is a composite of .mp3 and Gibson's new tablature format. The format makes learning the songs super easy. You can slow down the song, and there will even be videos for some of the most popular songs, which would require an additional purchase. This isn't like learning songs from youtube, or other tab sites. These songs will be accurate as Gibson is working with the Artists when possible, and life long musicians otherwise.

*edit: The price mark for the guitar is going to be $300 - $500. The $500 version will have better electronics, and finish."

*If true that's pretty weaksauce. *


----------



## WickedSymphony (Oct 28, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Or make cars drive in such a manner that it looks like they're driving backwards. I mean, since they've done that so many damn times.



They would just reverse the interior of the vehicle, and it would be so half-assed that the drivers seat would end up in the new back row of the car but it would be justified in the name of innovation.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 28, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the reverse V looks awesome? Why all the hate?


I'm with you man, but I have a thing for weird guitars.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 28, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2193561 said:


> I'm with you man, but I have a thing for weird guitars.


 
Well, I guess it just means we can get good deals.XD


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 28, 2010)

well its almost friday here, what is it?


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 28, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> The Robot Guitar was just ahead of its time, like the 1958 Flying V. When the Tea Party takes over Congress, Nascar becomes a real sport, and pigs fly, Gibson won't be able to keep any of their wooden abortions on the shelf.



 New sig!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey, how about we put some money into Steinberger and bring back the goddamn M already.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 28, 2010)

A tenner says its a Les Paul that can tell the future.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 28, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> Hey, how about we put some money into Steinberger and bring back the goddamn M already.



We all know that whatever the public wants, gibson will do the EXACT opposite.

Not long until we see the next disappointment.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 28, 2010)

If that's the case, all those in favor of a 23" scale, 5-string reverse explorer say "yes", please!


----------



## JamesM (Oct 28, 2010)

And I'm pretty sure yes=no in this equation?


----------



## ILuvPillows (Oct 28, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> We all know that whatever the public wants, gibson will do the EXACT opposite.
> 
> Not long until we see the next disappointment.


 

I think you're severly overestimating the size of ss org to class it's members as "the public".


EDIT; Sorry, wrong quote. I meant my statement in regards to "Justin Bailey"'s post.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 28, 2010)

ILuvPillows said:


> I think you're severly overestimating the size of ss org to class it's members as "the public".



How many people do YOU know that own a reversed Flying V?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 28, 2010)

Was this the announcement. If so this is so much win! I love Randy Rhoads!!!
Gibson.com: Gibson Custom - Randy Rhoads Les Paul Custom


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 28, 2010)

The Rhoads had been announced before. From (yet another) white Custom to "an announcement that will change music forever. This is more than a press conference. More than an event. This is an uprising!" there's a wee bit of a distance in my book...


----------



## Key_Maker (Oct 28, 2010)

A "Swamp-relic" version of their old guitars?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 28, 2010)

That would be so lame I'd probably die laughing!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Oct 28, 2010)

So I saw this on mylespaul forums:

New Gibson Firebird! What's your opinion? - My Les Paul Forums

My gut reaction is that it was a joke, but now I'm not so sure..


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 28, 2010)

I fucking hope this is just a joke:















EDIT: Haha! Guardian and I posted at the same time!


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 28, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Was this the announcement. If so this is so much win! I love Randy Rhoads!!!
> Gibson.com: Gibson Custom - Randy Rhoads Les Paul Custom



 There is so much that cracks me up about that one.

First of all, making a signature model 28 years after the artist died... come on! That has to be some kind of a record. A great way for Gibson to say "We didn't care about you when you were alive, then we were unsure for a long while, then we finally decided that enough people had bought your record for us to make lots of money off of you! Probably more than you made when you were alive, even!"

Also, "Production is strictly limited, so experience one now at your nearest authorized Gibson dealer"... so I guess strictly limited in Gibson's world means only one or two at every local shop.


----------



## LUCKY7 (Oct 28, 2010)

*



*
*



*
*



*

*GIBSON JONAS BROTHERS MELODY MAKER*

GIBSON JONAS BROTHERS MELODY MAKER - Svensk International Cyberstore


----------



## AvantGuardian (Oct 28, 2010)

^ Yeah, that can't be real, right? No pics of the headstock, not to mention the photos look like they were taken in someone's garage or something. Knowing what Gibson has put out in the past though... I don't know.


----------



## The Honorable (Oct 28, 2010)

So have they released the "big announcement" yet?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 28, 2010)

look 4 posts above yours....


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 28, 2010)

It seems legit... and I'm still laughing  It's a tragedy, yes, but I still can't stop myself from laughing


----------



## JamesM (Oct 28, 2010)

This has GOT to be a joke...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 28, 2010)

LUCKY7 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The features are a bit pointless(Bluetooth ), but over all it seems cool.

It isn't too revolutionary, either.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 28, 2010)

Please don't tell me you guys believe that. 

The announcement will come shortly.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 28, 2010)

WireImage.com

It appears legit.

I'm not surprised one bit. I don't really know what you guys were expecting, but this follows suit with just about every announcement made in the last five years or so.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Oct 28, 2010)

bostjan said:


> WireImage.com
> 
> It appears legit.
> 
> I'm not surprised one bit. I don't really know what you guys were expecting, but this follows suit with just about every announcement made in the last five years or so.


 
Oh dear. Seriously Gibson, . They keep trying these "new" things to presumably reach out to new customers but I think they just end up embarassing themselves and making the loyal customers they already have feel ashamed.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Oct 28, 2010)

Gibson bought out Fender, that's the news.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 28, 2010)

There is no way that guitar is the "music revolution". no. fucking. way.


----------



## Key_Maker (Oct 28, 2010)

What a bad joke is 6ibson with his customers.

Thank God i'm not one of them...


----------



## lobee (Oct 28, 2010)

Anybody wanna buy my SG? I can't even bear to look at it anymore.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 28, 2010)

Nothing has ever made me go "Epic Fail" in my head more than seeing this guitar and the thought that Gibson was going to make this turd a revolution...


----------



## bostjan (Oct 28, 2010)

Any one else reminded of Powell Motors?!







> Gibson bought out Fender, that's the news.



That would be very significant, but also bad news for music.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 28, 2010)

Holy shit! That thing is god damn atrocious! Can someone please enlighten me as to why this sorry excuse for an instrument is so "revolutionary"?


----------



## SkullCrusher (Oct 28, 2010)

Or if we keep the relic theme going,

how about a burnt relic, they build a guitar, cremate it and you receive your guitar in an urn.

So you can put it on you mantel piece.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 28, 2010)

When will they stop?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 28, 2010)

I think its meant for being used a travel guitar by people who use a shitload of effects. I can't really come up with any other way it would be advantageous.


----------



## Bren (Oct 28, 2010)

any news if this is properly legit yet?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Oct 28, 2010)

I fucking hate Gibson. With a fiery passion only rivaled by when I pee.


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 28, 2010)

I dont hate the guitar, but i dont think it is anything amazing either. I thought they were just going to slap some midi device on a les paul and call it a revolution. This isnt much better.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 28, 2010)

I would have prefered a new guitar synth system to this. 

I mean, there was talk ages and ages ago (like late 80's or early 90's) about a guitar synth driven by an optical or infrared pickup. If Gibson made a Les Paul or SG with an optical synth driver, that would have actually garnered my respect.  A guitar with bluetooth and a boatload of unnecessary effects is unnecessary. 

I really don't see how this guitar is of *any* consequence.  If Gibson would have just released it instead of hyping it like it was going to be the greatest invention since the Fender Broadcaster in '49, they wouldn't have looked so silly.  I can buy a guitar and an effects pedal and a wireless and have the same exact thing...in fact, I'm 99% certain that Shadow had a guitar with built in effects and wireless back in the last millenium, so this thing is not even a new idea- at all.  /rant

EDIT: If there are pictures of Gibson's CEO holding the thing on a huge stage, I'm pretty sure that it's legit. If it is not legit, someone should be able to correct me now.


----------



## Joeywilson (Oct 28, 2010)

I bet this sounds awful.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't get the "hate". I see why no one would really like it, but I just get why something that doesn't effect, even in a remote way, anyone's everyday life can garner so much hatred. 

Think about what the word "hate" means. 



Merriam-Webster said:


> 1 hate noun, often attributive \&#712;h&#257;t\
> Definition of HATE
> 
> 1
> ...



Really fellas?


----------



## orb451 (Oct 28, 2010)

How does one company produce so much fail? It's almost as though the designs are from the CEO's 4 year old daughter's finger paintings and *chosen* by a monkey, a literal fucking monkey, maybe a little cute one like that lil' bastard in Raiders Of The Lost Ark, but a monkey nonetheless that throws darts at a big wheel with all the crappy designs on it.

But maybe instead of darts, the monkey flings its poo at a big wheel. And this particular month (or year) Gibson made this design a reality because *that* is where the monkey poo landed. 

If Gibson's new business model is alienating the customers with horrible designs, horrible QC and exorbitant prices, they're doing a fantastic job, way to goooooooo 

To Max's point, I think the *hate* is a long time coming. It's not *this* guitar per se, it's their whole ongoing decline. Maybe it started in the late 60's, or maybe the 70's, maybe in the last 10 years, but overall, Gibson is like the 50 year old rocker that still thinks he's relevant and "cool". His hair is gray. He has a big beer gut. He smells bad. He mainly plays "Smoke On The Water" and is just generally a douche nozzle. Mind you, in his world, he can do no wrong. Gibson are becoming a parody of a guitar company. A ghost of what they *might* have once been.


----------



## darren (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll wait for official specs before passing judgement, but... a guitar with onboard effects? Big revolution there, Henry... that's only been done about a thousand times since the 1960s. 

Okay, so i might judge a _tiny little bit._


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow! I thought of the two stupidest things I could think of for Gibson to do, and they managed to do something more stupid. It's almost like it's 1998 again and people are selling Internet-enabled refrigerators as the thing that will revolutionize the way you live your life.

Instead of simply another wooden turd, Gibson has released a $5500 wooden cyborg turd with a battery that will barely last a gig.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 28, 2010)

Put another way, Gibson is the Kenny Powers of major guitar manufacturers.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 28, 2010)

Actually that is a great way to put it. Gibson are a parody and I do have an extreme dislike for them.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 28, 2010)

I love how we mentioned 100 things they could be announcing today, all of them extremely absurd, and somewhat insulting... then they came up with something worse.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2010)

orb451 said:


> To Max's point, I think the *hate* is a long time coming. It's not *this* guitar per se, it's their whole ongoing decline. Maybe it started in the late 60's, or maybe the 70's, maybe in the last 10 years, but overall, Gibson is like the 50 year old rocker that still thinks he's relevant and "cool". His hair is gray. He has a big beer gut. He smells bad. He mainly plays "Smoke On The Water" and is just generally a douche nozzle. Mind you, in his world, he can do no wrong. Gibson are becoming a parody of a guitar company. A ghost of what they *might* have once been.



Then why are they so amazingly popular? 

When I worked at a shop (a smaller Mom & Pop deal) Gibson guitars outsold Ibanez, Jackson, and Peavey combined. It wasn't just 40 year old Doctors with more money than "god", but ordinary guitar players like you and me. I'm not talking about Epiphones, or Specials either, I'm talking Standards and LEs. 

I understand on a site like this aimed at 7+ stringed, 27"+ scaled, high-gain, budget-minded, they[Gibson] can get a lot of hate (even though exact copies get praise ). 

I guess what my problem is, is I have a problem with people hating. It's seems so outrageous to get angry over something so benign. Especially when things that are legitimately harming the industry are getting ignored or praised. 

Just my , feel free to ignore it and write me off as a silly, out of touch fanboi.


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 28, 2010)

The exact copies sell for $149 and don't give you tetanus.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> The exact copies sell for $149 and don't give you tetanus.



Using the methods and parts we discussed in a prior conversation.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 28, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Then why are they so amazingly popular?



I think Gibson, like a few other companies in different industries have successfully escaped the "free market". They no longer sell products based on quality or features, they sell products based almost exclusively on their "name". If this new fangled gadget were *just* released by a startup, do you think anyone would buy it? 

Or take the venerable Les Paul as an example, do you think if Company X, started producing a Les Paul copy, with shoddy QC and a pricetag on par with or a *hair* below Gibson's, that they'd get away with it? I honestly don't.

Mercedes, BMW, Apple, all other companies that have escaped the "free market" and can produce almost anything they want, and people will BUY the products, BASED on the name and little else. Granted, those three examples, have, for the most part, kept up their QC and their features and added value, but to more than a few people, they *trust* those names and brands as something *worthy* paying extra for.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess what my problem is, is I have a problem with people hating. It's seems so outrageous to get angry over something so benign. Especially when things that are legitimately harming the industry are getting ignored or praised.



Maybe it's just the net or the way things come off in posts. Mind you, I don't like the guitar they just released, or Gibson as a whole for the reasons above, but I'm not sharpening my pitchfork and getting the townfolk together. So yeah there's some *hate* there, but not enough to get physically riled up about. I think it's more or less the same for most of the rest of the people on here too, the chemically balanced ones that is. 

Put another way, if Gibson were offering their products at *bargain* basement prices, I think a great deal of hate would subside. But to price their shit *that* high, and continually rest on your laurels with little or no concern about *quality* or *true innovation*, and designs that just seem so avante garde and esoteric, it's... it's hard *not* to think: "Who the _fuck _do these people think they _are_" trying to pass this shit off... that's all. And please don't misread my emphasis, it's not meant to you Max, like you're *unable* to understand or anything, because I'm sure you get my point


----------



## mhickman2 (Oct 28, 2010)

Totally agree with Max on this one.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 28, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Then why are they so amazingly popular?
> 
> When I worked at a shop (a smaller Mom & Pop deal) Gibson guitars outsold Ibanez, Jackson, and Peavey combined. It wasn't just 40 year old Doctors with more money than "god", but ordinary guitar players like you and me. I'm not talking about Epiphones, or Specials either, I'm talking Standards and LEs.
> 
> ...



Take a little peek at the Gibson forums to see how Gibson fans are taking this news...my impression is that it's not a very positive response there, either.

I agree, though, that Gibson haters will bash Gibson relentlessly, and I am no exception. Granted, I don't work in shops any more, but when I did, 9/10 Gibsons I sold went either to 40-something blue collar dads, or their sixteen year old sons. The other 1/10 were actual gigging musicians, who saved up their money for weeks to obtain the guitar they had dreamt of owning for years.

Of the Gibsons on which I worked, again ~9/10 of them were newer (<5 years old), owned by the dads/teens mentioned above, and had legitimate set-up issues. Once they were set-up and had issues corrected, they played well and sounded pretty good...but the same could be said for a lot of Japanese Ibanezes and Yamahas, and even Korean-made Washburns without the neck adjustment, fret dressing, intonating, and replacing the shit toggle switch... 

I don't know, maybe I shouldn't post in this thread anymore, because my sentiment is of no consequence to this topic or to the opinions of others.  Makes me feel better to rant, though, for some reason.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2010)

For the record, I was not talking about this particular guitar, which I have voiced my feelings on, which are that it's pretty silly.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 28, 2010)

I think it's more of a disgust than a *hate*, but maybe moreso a feeling of entitlement to one's own opinion. The Gibson haters seem to feel strongly that they know more about Gibson than the Gibson lovers, and vice versa. Events like this only help to polarize these sentiments on both sides, due to the claims of the nature "THIS WILL REVOLUTIONIZE GUITAR PLAYING," etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2010)

bostjan said:


> I think it's more of a disgust than a *hate*, but maybe moreso a feeling of entitlement to one's own opinion. The Gibson haters seem to feel strongly that they know more about Gibson than the Gibson lovers, and vice versa. Events like this only help to polarize these sentiments on both sides, due to the claims of the nature "THIS WILL REVOLUTIONIZE GUITAR PLAYING," etc.



You make an extremely good point. 

I will say though, that a marketing tagline such as that (nearly identical) has been used by all the major American guitar makers, at least twice a year, since the mid 30's. Fool me once shame on you, fool me 140 times shame one me. As more often than not, they wind up being let downs.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't hate Gibson. What I detest is that the current management and long standing QC issues make them horrible value, and those who (like me, mind you) like THAT Les Paul or SG sound are usually better off paying the same or less for a high end copy. It is the killing of the legacy of what made them a legendary brand that makes me cringe, as I know there's still so much they could do.

In a stale market full of cork-sniffers, misinformed buyers, and VERY conservative overall trends of which this board is the worst representative out there, the sheer visibility and power of Gibson could power an actual evolution of this instrument, just like they did before. A shame.

Hate? Nah. Disappointment, coming from a long standing fan of the good stuff they put out.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 28, 2010)

Taken from Gibson's website:

"*Firebird X

*
The Firebird X Guitar takes the guitar instrument to new heights of functionality and usability for the professional player and the aspiring enthusiast. Using technologies that did not exist even a few years ago, we could enhance an already outstanding instrument to unbelievable performance and creative heights. The enhancements touch every aspect of the instrument, from using improved manufacturing technologies to the latest electronics. Firebird X is like the world's best street legal sports car in looks, feel and performance. "

Like what? Chorus? 

This guitar (HOLY SHIT, THEY INVERTED THE FIREBIRD SHAPE!) doesn't justify it's price. Period.

Gibson fails again...


----------



## SkullCrusher (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/Firebird/Gibson-USA/Firebird-X.aspx

It online!


----------



## bostjan (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm back again for another post...

When I worked for a Gibson dealer, we had a guy bring in a Heritage and ask the manager and two salesmen to be blindfolded and try to play a couple Heritages and a couple Gibsons side-by-side. The manager, who was a Gibson die-hard, actually chose the Heritage as the better guitar. The same guy did something similar with Valley Arts guitars.

The point is simple, if you sand the name off of the headstock, you essential have a mid-range production guitar, yet the attitude among the average player is that these guitars are among the best.

After replacing the toggle switches in dozens of $2k+ Gibsons, I really do not feel that they are up to the same standard as their competitors. I do admit, though, that the pickups and woods are generally above par. Personally, for that kind of money, I would much rather have an Oni, but I'm rather biased as I own two. 

But as far as a production six string guitar in the same range, I think everything about Parkers blow Gibsons out of the water. You get name brand hardware of equal or greater quality, piezos, and some of the more innovative trems, fretboards, and materials on the mass-market. Not to mention that you get a 1-2 kg guitar that sounds bigger and plays more comfortably than the 4 kg Gibson.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 28, 2010)

bostjan said:


> I'm back again for another post...
> 
> When I worked for a Gibson dealer, we had a guy bring in a Heritage and ask the manager and two salesmen to be blindfolded and try to play a couple Heritages and a couple Gibsons side-by-side. The manager, who was a Gibson die-hard, actually chose the Heritage as the better guitar. The same guy did something similar with Valley Arts guitars.
> 
> ...



 <---- humping man agrees


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 28, 2010)

The comments on the Guitars webpage are so awesome!


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 28, 2010)

I prefer the old reverse firebirds. They were COOL. This is... a joke, and it's not very funny. This can't be anything else than a deliberate attempt at bankrupting the company. If I want a Gibson, from now on I'll buy a Heritage.

Edit: Somone else mentioned Heritage above me as well. Check them out. They're the "true" Gibson these days, and seem to have decent QC as well.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 28, 2010)

From Gibson's own website:



Shane said:


> I am a Luddite then, my next guitar will be a PRS, I've been a Gibson player for 36 years this seriously is an insult to Gibson and it's fans. I will only buy used from now on, no more money to Gibson from me and anyone else I can convince to buy used.





guest said:


> gibson... you're out of touch with the world and where we are today. please fall off the face of the world. i'll stick to the used market. thank you.





Awakefromthelie said:


> As an aficionado of fine guitars, I am truly saddened by what Henry has done. I feel sorry for the fine folks at the Gibson factory that have to deal with this.





Nicolarivera said:


> Sorry, Henry J. you have FAILED miserably in you Revolution and your presentation, shame on you for smashing the better guitar.
> 
> I will not buy any current product of Gibson until you step down or die.



These are consecutive posts. I don't think that the Gibson fanbois are generally happy with this.

Also, "technologies that did not exist even a few years ago"?! Really? Like what? Lithium Batteries? BlueTooth?

On the upside, I do actually really like the fretboard.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Oct 28, 2010)

bostjan said:


> On the upside, I do actually really like the fretboard.



The fretboard is nice, the rest is shit.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm so happy I work for PRS


----------



## SkullCrusher (Oct 28, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I'm so happy I work for PRS



You wont be receiving hate mail and death threats.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2010)

Bigfan said:


> Edit: Somone else mentioned Heritage above me as well. Check them out. They're the "true" Gibson these days, and seem to have decent QC as well.



Heritage guitars are phenomenal.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 28, 2010)

The problem with Gibson is that they're an old company, and like Fender their guitars have become iconic, nd players have come to expect certain things from them. They've spent years and years putting out the same old models and selling shit loads because of the names, and now they're trying to be modern and going the wrong way about it. Instead of making expensive gimmicky guitars, they should make solid, well-thought out guitars for the modern market. Their market is being stolen by companies like ESP who offer more comfortable, lighter LP style guitars for less. They need to re-evaluate their whole market plan and start gaining more respect instead of chucking out any old shit and hoping it will sell.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 28, 2010)

lol is all I can muster. ~6k? hahahaa


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 28, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Heritage guitars are phenomenal.



But they're SG-like model looks like shite.


----------



## stuz719 (Oct 28, 2010)

If I were a Gibson shareholder I would get onto my broker to sell NOW. Or even better, sell yesterday.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 28, 2010)

This belongs in the gore section of ohlookaforum.com


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> But they're SG-like model looks like shite.



Heritage doesn't really have an "SG". The closest they have are their DC types. I don't think they ever really did a "true SG", but I could be wrong.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 28, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Heritage doesn't really have an "SG". The closest they have are their DC types. I don't think they ever really did a "true SG", but I could be wrong.



I thought they were supposed to be essentially classic Gibson copies?


----------



## Duraesu (Oct 28, 2010)

like i wrote on their facebook page...

i feel sad, very sad actually, so much hype and secrecy, i seriously thought "damn, i hope its something really cool that even the gibson bashers can apreciate and maybe, just maybe, consider to get!"

how ingenuous of me...


i dont see any revolution on that turd with strings, a REAL revolution for gibson would be adding more 7 string models, maybe some new 8 string models, upgrading the whole line with better material (those crappy corian nuts and sloppy tuners should have gone away already -.-) and obviously invest on a better and serious CQ.

F-you Gibson, i'm seriously considering selling my gibson V just because morally i dont feel confortable playing an instrument built by a name that in these days means "joke" and not "respect" as should be.


/rant


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> I thought they were supposed to be essentially classic Gibson copies?



Take a look at the Heritage line, they're not just making verbatim copies of the 50's and 60's models. They've made some changes here and there while still sticking to the core of what made those guitars legendary.


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 28, 2010)

orb451 said:


> I think Gibson, like a few other companies in different industries have successfully escaped the "free market". They no longer sell products based on quality or features, they sell products based almost exclusively on their "name". :



Nailed it.

I think Fender gets hated-on for the same reason. Those two companies are usually perceived as the "old guard" thats coast on reputation and whose "traditionalist" fans sometimes shit all over the newer stuff that folks over here tend to favor. 

What makes it worse, I think, is that each company was built on the radical innovation of folks like Leo Fender, Les Paul, and Ted McCarthy, yet nowadays they take the anti-innovation platform, repackaging the same thing year after year. Gibson took a guitar an built-in effects- as said before, guitar-makers have been stuffing effects circuits into guitars forever, yet they're acting like this is uncharted territory- 40 years-old practice is tried-and-true enough to be "revolutionary." Oh, fuck, there's an "X" in the name!!! Whoa!!!


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok people, I think we need some eye candy after seeing this. Let's all take a break from this and take a look at Keith Merrow's/ diobolic5150's new BRJ Jekyll.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 28, 2010)

^WHile I don't agree with cross threading, I'll ad something in that flavor.

Remember when Gibson was actually trying to compete with its competitors when they took marketshare? They made guitars that were practical yet different.

As an example i present, the SG-Z.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 28, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^WHile I don't agree with cross threading, I'll ad something in that flavor.



I didn't know there was another thread. I posted those pics from facebook.


----------



## Vletrmx (Oct 28, 2010)

What's the point of having 23 frets? That's pretty much worse than having 22 or 24...

I'm pretty sure Gibson's CEO is the best troll ever.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 28, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> Nailed it.
> 
> I think Fender gets hated-on for the same reason. Those two companies are usually perceived as the "old guard" thats coast on reputation and whose "traditionalist" fans sometimes shit all over the newer stuff that folks over here tend to favor.
> 
> What makes it worse, I think, is that each company was built on the radical innovation of folks like Leo Fender, Les Paul, and Ted McCarthy, yet nowadays they take the anti-innovation platform, repackaging the same thing year after year. Gibson took a guitar an built-in effects- as said before, guitar-makers have been stuffing effects circuits into guitars forever, yet they're acting like this is uncharted territory- 40 years-old practice is tried-and-true enough to be "revolutionary." Oh, fuck, there's an "X" in the name!!! Whoa!!!



+1 to you and the post you quoted.

Its clearly visible, though, that companies like Gibson and Fender are trying to make guitars for the newer crowd. The only problem is that their trying to be innovative by adding "new" stuff to their guitars, but they aren't what non-traditional players(such as seven and eight stringers) want. This ends up having those guitars rot as they are disliked by traditional players as well as open minded players. 

I think Gibson should take a page from Rondo's book and actually listen to what their (potential) customers want.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 28, 2010)

bostjan said:


> Any one else reminded of Powell Motors?!


I liked that car design.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Oct 28, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I'm so happy I work for PRS



Haha, man... I'll take an SE model over anything Gibson is coming out with these days. I'm actually ebarrassed for them.


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't hate Gibson either. It just infuriates me that a company with such a long and celebrated history has been so run into the ground by the last two owners.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Oct 28, 2010)

gibsons are awesome, too bad there quality control is shit

any ideas on what was announced after all


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 28, 2010)

What's disappointing with Gibson is, they created 90% of the worlds best known rock guitar shapes and can't come up with anything new. Yes, SGs, Vs and explorers are cool. Current "new" designs aren't.
People want to like new Gibsons but seriously I can't. The shred-X isn't too bad, a friend of mine spoke very highly of the 7 string explorer, and that's it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 28, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> gibsons are awesome, too bad there quality control is shit
> 
> any ideas on what was announced after all



The Firebird X
Look on the site.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Oct 28, 2010)

cool, thx


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 28, 2010)

god this idea is horrible. I could think of a number of better ideas that Gibson could have done. 

More 7 string options
Floyd rose bridges on the explorers, V's 
Sig models for high profile gibson users (Mastadon?) 
The 'robot' guitar tuning system is a pretty cool idea. Implementing that into 'standard' looking guitar options, and for other models would have been cool. And would be an awesome idea for floating bridge guitars (although that sounds fairly tricky to get right, haha) 

Seriously they should have just released a floyd rose explorer, haha. That would have been awesome.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's what Gibson can do:

A) Lower their prices by 1/2 or 3/4 in most cases

or

B) Raise their quality, and by raise, I mean make it PHENOMENAL. Make it on par with Ibby LACS quality, or even Team J-Craft quality. Make it so that you have to *try hard* to find one of their models that has sharp fret ends, unleveled frets, or cheap, shoddy workmanship in *any* area of the guitar, it's components or setup. If their factory can shit golden eggs off the production line, do it. That'll *at least* somewhat justify the high premium price

and

C) Stop trying to follow Domino's, Pizza Hut & KFC's business models whereby you need to introduce some *new hand-wavey* gimmick every few months/years to "draw em' back in". Stick to the UNIX philosophy. Do one thing, and do it VERY well. Make LPs, SG's, Explorer's and V's and make them outstanding. Do this by investing in the best materials, the best components and the best workmanship. No more *other* worldly shapes and configurations. No more gimmicks. No more bullshit. Just straight forward designs, small refinements (that make sense) and let the guitars and their quality speak for themselves.

Do all of the above, or continue to watch your competitors eat your lunch for you and fuck your wife cross-eyed. It really is *that* simple.

And Fender, take note, you're next.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Oct 28, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Do one thing, and do it VERY well. Make LPs, SG's, Explorer's and V's and make them outstanding. Do this by investing in the best materials, the best components and the best workmanship. No more *other* worldly shapes and configurations. No more gimmicks. No more bullshit. Just straight forward designs, small refinements (that make sense) and let the guitars and their quality speak for themselves.
> 
> Do all of the above, or continue to watch your competitors eat your lunch for you and fuck your wife cross-eyed. It really is *that* simple.
> 
> And Fender, take note, you're next.


 
 pretty much


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 28, 2010)

How is a guitar supposed to cause any kind of revolution if it's an extremely limited edition? You can't revolutionize anything if you make your "revolutionary" new product in very small numbers and never produce any more.
This Henry guy is dumber than George Bush.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah, if they think that reversing all body shapes on stock is "revolutionary" and "ground braking", then Gibson is on their way to destruction...

...

...
Main screen, turn on.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 28, 2010)

look at all the comments on their page.
hahahah
"dear gibson stop designing guitars when you are drunk"

theres not a single nice comment.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 28, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Yeah, if they think that reversing all body shapes on stock is "revolutionary" and "ground braking", then Gibson is on their way to destruction...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



It's not just that. It's got built in effects, and they use a microprocessor, which will be obsolete in 5 year and will need to be replaced in about 10 years. As for the built in effects, if you need to change effects in the middle of a song, you need to use one of the hands you're using to play guitar with to change the effects. With stomp boxes, you only need to step on a button.
As for distortion, there are so many different sounds for distortion from lots and lots of stompboxes and amps, and the speakers and cabs make a difference too. There's only one type of distortion from this piece of shit.
If you look at this on the my les paul forums, you'll see that there are numerous people who are switching to something that is like Gibson, like PRS, Heritage, etc.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Oct 28, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Here's what Gibson can do:
> 
> *text*





I don't understand how they're even still in business charging $4k+ for guitars that don't compare to other companies' $2500 models. It's amazing how much they're riding off the name. I remember when I got my guitar, I went and picked up a LP and the neck was one of the most horrible feeling things I ever played. The fretwork was just awful, not something you'd expect on a $3-4k instrument. Funny thing is, my friend's got an Epi that plays waaaay better and it cost him like $650.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 28, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> look at all the comments on their page.
> hahahah
> "dear gibson stop designing guitars when you are drunk"
> 
> theres not a single nice comment.



I spent a good 3 hours reading their comments. Some of them were just hilarious, and they're so true!


----------



## Fionn (Oct 28, 2010)

this almost doesnt seem real! it cant be, can it...


----------



## jl-austin (Oct 28, 2010)

You know, as a factory worker in the US myself. I feel sorry for the people who work at Gibson. I know "what in the world are they thinking?" must be going through some of the Gibson workers minds. I honestly do feel sorry for them.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 28, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> You know, as a factory worker in the US myself. I feel sorry for the people who work at Gibson. I know "what in the world was he thinking?" must be going through some of the Gibson workers minds. I honestly do feel sorry for them.


^Fixed. The CEO is the only one who contributed to this. All other "brainstorming" groups (whatever they're really called) thought this was stupid, and he told them all they're living in the '50s.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Oct 28, 2010)

I just remembered some words of an old friend from a few years back.

"There's so many things I'd rather own than a Gibson. Like a tumor."


----------



## Holy Katana (Oct 28, 2010)

Gibson really climbed aboard the failboat with this one. I was really hoping for something that outdid the Moog Guitar. That's the most revolutionary guitar of the last five years, IMHO. 

Of course, Gibson, being Gibson, decided to release a reverse Firebird (which they did long ago when Fender decided that the original shape was too close to their Jazzmaster) with a built-in DSP, a spalted maple fretboard, 23 (!) frets, and some metallic cherry sunburst abortion of a finish. I hope their sales drop dramatically, forcing them to completely reconsider their business model.

I'll admit that I like the case, however.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 28, 2010)

Holy Katana said:


> I'll admit that I like the case, however.



That case and the fingerboard are the only things that aren't horrendous.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 28, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> ^Fixed. The CEO is the only one who contributed to this. All other "brainstorming" groups (whatever they're really called) thought this was stupid, and he told them all they're living in the '50s.



So his idea of modernism is overloaded with uneeded things? I thought ultra minimalism was the "in-thing" now.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Oct 28, 2010)

This guitar looks like a pile of fuck....the only thing that I like about it is the wood used for the neck. Other than that FUCK....


----------



## Holy Katana (Oct 28, 2010)

This _does_ come with the full versions of both Ableton Live and Guitar Rig, so at least it's not _completely_ useless.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 29, 2010)

it looks like a plastic childrens toy guitar...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 29, 2010)

seriously go to Gibson Guitar: Electric, Acoustic and Bass Guitars, Baldwin Pianos 17 pages of comments and not one positive (well i am down to page 7!!!)

EDIT : what it means though is that all the pre 1990s Gibson will increase in value because the latest 20 years offerings haven't been that great, so if you have one stick with it!!!


----------



## maxoom (Oct 29, 2010)

They should have released these !


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 29, 2010)

^ they would have made it backwards and call it "evolution"....


----------



## Dan (Oct 29, 2010)

well.................










need i say more, thanks Gibson, another awesome guitar yet again.


----------



## Skanky (Oct 29, 2010)

Let's play the analogy game.




Gibson's are to Guitars
as
Harley's are to Motorcycles


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 29, 2010)

Skanky said:


> Let's play the analogy game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 29, 2010)

This guitar is to Gibson
as
The Wickerman is to Nicolas Cage


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 29, 2010)

The Firebird X is to Gibson

as 

Inbreeding is to evolution.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 29, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahah!  Koshchei wins. Fatality!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 29, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Here's what Gibson can do:
> B) Raise their quality, and by raise, I mean make it PHENOMENAL. Make it on par with Ibby LACS quality, or even Team J-Craft quality. Make it so that you have to *try hard* to find one of their models that has sharp fret ends, unleveled frets, or cheap, shoddy workmanship in *any* area of the guitar, it's components or setup. If their factory can shit golden eggs off the production line, do it. That'll *at least* somewhat justify the high premium price



You're using the wrong target. The quality level you're after is PRS's US line, and they're not even close to that. Hell, Jackson and Fender have been kicking Gibson's ass in QC for years - and neither of them are what they used to be!

I'm not the biggest PRS fan, but that's more because of design. You NEVER pick up a US-made PRS with the kind of flaws that are common in Gibsons.



orb451 said:


> C) Stop trying to follow Domino's, Pizza Hut & KFC's business models whereby you need to introduce some *new hand-wavey* gimmick every few months/years to "draw em' back in". Stick to the UNIX philosophy. Do one thing, and do it VERY well. Make LPs, SG's, Explorer's and V's and make them outstanding. Do this by investing in the best materials, the best components and the best workmanship. No more *other* worldly shapes and configurations. No more gimmicks. No more bullshit. Just straight forward designs, small refinements (that make sense) and let the guitars and their quality speak for themselves.



They're not a guitar company, they're a brand. That's why the gimmicks, while still focusing on the $5K Les Paul Whatevers - they're attracting attention and building the brand.



orb451 said:


> And Fender, take note, you're next.



As much as Fender pisses me off - and they do - their value level is much higher than Gibson's at this point. Yes, they have the stupid price levels on some stuff, but their stuff is generally half what Gibson's is, and their QC is generally better.

That said, give me a Heritage or a G&L over either.


----------



## Prime (Oct 29, 2010)

What a friggin joke...



I see they are still clueless.

And the "presentation" is possibly the worst I have seen. They can't even get that right.

There is so much fail here I don't know where to start...or where it ends.

Gibson Announces the Revolutionary Firebird X

Introducing the all new revolutionary reinvention of the guitar.

I submit for your approval the shitbird....


----------



## bostjan (Oct 29, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> I'm not the biggest PRS fan, but that's more because of design. You NEVER pick up a US-made PRS with the kind of flaws that are common in Gibsons.



I agree on both points. Even the SE PRS guitars seem to have an outstanding QC compared to most competitors. PRS seems to have built their company on that sort of reputation.



eaeolian said:


> They're not a guitar company, they're a brand. That's why the gimmicks, while still focusing on the $5K Les Paul Whatevers - they're attracting attention and building the brand.



They are a company that builds guitars. Decades ago, Gibson focused on making high quality guitars, amps, and accessories. Currently, they focus on making profits. I wouldn't be completely surprised if this Firebird X actually rakes them in some money somehow, in the short run. Maybe people will buy more Les Paul Reissues when they see what Gibson calls revolution.



eaeolian said:


> As much as Fender pisses me off - and they do - their value level is much higher than Gibson's at this point. Yes, they have the stupid price levels on some stuff, but their stuff is generally half what Gibson's is, and their QC is generally better.
> 
> That said, give me a Heritage or a G&L over either.



Fender really hasn't done anything near this ridiculous. Despite the recent lack of innovation, Fender has embraced much more useful technology more recently than Gibson. Fender does offer things like Floyd Rose, Roller Nuts, Active Tone Controls, Lace Sensors, Scalloped Fretboards, Hexaphonic Pickups, etc. all on guitars that are 10x more ergonomic and half the weight of what most Gibson guitars are. All of this reinforces the basic point.


----------



## Ravelle17 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, now that Gibson's officially gone off the deep end we can all buy Les Pauls from the companies who are making good ones: ESP and Carvin! (remind me if I'm forgetting anyone else)


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Oct 29, 2010)

looks like Crystel meth is cheap in kalamazoo....


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 29, 2010)

Prime said:


> What a friggin joke...
> 
> 
> 
> I see they are still clueless.




Holy shit that was awesome!  I haven't seen a high school talent show that horrible.


----------



## Prime (Oct 29, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Holy shit that was awesome!  I haven't seen a high school talent show that horrible.



And what's worse is someone from Gibson actually viewed that video and decided it would be a good idea to put it on the Gibson webpage. WTF are they thinking?


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 29, 2010)

When see anyone buying a gibson guitar, I'm going to immediately play that over in my head.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 29, 2010)

bostjan said:


> I agree on both points. Even the SE PRS guitars seem to have an outstanding QC compared to most competitors. PRS seems to have built their company on that sort of reputation.


  Thanks man!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 29, 2010)

It's actually true what's being said about SE's. Using none other than yours truly, you may notice this adorable little thing is an SE Singlecut. I had Gibsons and other high end axes with me at the time, but she felt just right and performed admirably.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 29, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Holy shit that was awesome!  I haven't seen a high school talent show that horrible.


I think this beats it.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 29, 2010)

Mel Gibson does it again...


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 29, 2010)

Like Wow! And to think I was a Gibson Girl for most of the 80s & 90s. The Firebird X is PATHETIC! It looks like somebody's hack attempt at making a parts-o-caster! Oh, and Henry, there's nothing revolutionary about making a guitar with built-in effects. Vox was doing it in the late 60s with a 335 clone, and there have been others throughout the years. Plenty of cheapos have also been made throught the years, that had built-in effects (the late Jimmy Nolan, who used to play guitar for James Brown, used to use a knock-off strat made by a company called Fresher, that had built-in effects). Henry obviously forgot about one that his own company made, known as the RD Artist - that guitar alone should have told him not to do do this! As it is, like every other guitar with built-in effects, the electronics will become obsolete in 5 or 10 years, and it will almost impossible to get replacement parts (or possibly even find substitute parts in the Mouser catalog), to fix the thing, when it breaks down. Just ask any owners of the above mentioned RD Artist, or the Gretsch Super Axe, why they had to rewire the guitar to completely bypass the effects, and make the guitar usable - 'taint no parts available to fix the effects' electonics. 

As for built-in wireless - custom (and some modded) guitars have had wireless capability since the 80s. So the Firebird X has the capability via its bluetooth interface, to download new effects and new effects presets - fine and dandy. It would have been cheaper to do it via a regular USB port - after all, it's not like you're going to be able to realistically download something new preset or effectswise, on the fly, while you're onstage. But gee, I guess every little doodad counts for justifying the $5500 pricetag!  Ditto for adjusting and activating the on-board effects on the fly, while on stage. It's doable, but a major p.i.t.a. 

This thing makes the Dusk Tiger (with it's ridiculously figured top, that looks like the lamintated material you find on many kitchen cupboards) look like a masterpiece by comparison. And you know as well as I do, that Henry J won't get it. Considering the way he held the Firebird X, I doubt he even plays guitar, much less understands what guitar players want and/or need. But ya know, nowadays like Harley (and to an extent Fender), it's less about making a good product for Gibson, and more about making image related, lifestyle oriented stuff (Gibson's website even has a lifestyle oriented section on it - geez!) for the wannabe hipsters (who are a potentially bigger market)! Henry maybe thinks collectors (after all, it is a "limited edition" guitar), or people with more money than common sense (looking to be cool by owning the "latest cutting edge" Gibson) will buy it. 

Now I feel even LESS guilt over not taking the time to search for, or making the effort to save for one of the few 7-strings that Gibson or Epiphone made! A profound thumbs down to Gibson!!


----------



## Skanky (Oct 29, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> This makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 29, 2010)

Skanky said:


>


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 29, 2010)

ellengtrgrl said:


> Like Wow! And to think I was a Gibson Girl for most of the 80s & 90s. The Firebird X is PATHETIC! It looks like somebody's hack attempt at making a parts-o-caster! Oh, and Henry, there's nothing revolutionary about making a guitar with built-in effects. Vox was doing it in the late 60s with a 335 clone, and there have been others throughout the years. Plenty of cheapos have also been made throught the years, that had built-in effects (the late Jimmy Nolan, who used to play guitar for James Brown, used to use a knock-off strat made by a company called Fresher, that had built-in effects). Henry obviously forgot about one that his own company made, known as the RD Artist - that guitar alone should have told him not to do do this! As it is, like every other guitar with built-in effects, the electronics will become obsolete in 5 or 10 years, and it will almost impossible to get replacement parts (or possibly even find substitute parts in the Mouser catalog), to fix the thing, when it breaks down. Just ask any owners of the above mentioned RD Artist, or the Gretsch Super Axe, why they had to rewire the guitar to completely bypass the effects, and make the guitar usable - 'taint no parts available to fix the effects' electonics.
> 
> As for built-in wireless - custom (and some modded) guitars have had wireless capability since the 80s. So the Firebird X has the capability via its bluetooth interface, to download new effects and new effects presets - fine and dandy. It would have been cheaper to do it via a regular USB port - after all, it's not like you're going to be able to realistically download something new preset or effectswise, on the fly, while you're onstage. But gee, I guess every little doodad counts for justifying the $5500 pricetag!  Ditto for adjusting and activating the on-board effects on the fly, while on stage. It's doable, but a major p.i.t.a.
> 
> ...



 Jesus, you are so right.


----------



## Skanky (Oct 29, 2010)

(just watched the video)

Wow... just... wow.

I've never seen so much PowerPoint presentation fail in my life. Unbelievable. I mean, holy shit it's _Gibson _- everyone and their grandma knows the Gibson name. It's a company that is synonymous with rock and roll, not to mention a company that surely makes millions each year. If you're going to do an unveiling of any product, especially one that's "revolutionary" , you could at least put a little more effort into the show. Jesus fucking christ - they used fucking CINDER BLOCKS AND A SMOKE MACHINE as their display decor!!!  That must have set them back, what? 20 bucks? Hell, I could rummage through my garage and find something that would outshine that pathetic display!

I'm guessing that the CEO of Gibson (or some big-shot) was doing the presentation - whoever it was, there aren't words to describe how utterly painful it was to watch that. Seriously, next time - find someone who can actually make a presentation without stumbling over every point and making everyone else feel awkward.


----------



## Holy Katana (Oct 29, 2010)

JunkMan13013 said:


> looks like Crystel meth is cheap in kalamazoo....


Gibsons have been made in Nashville since the '80s.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 29, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> I think this beats it.




 /


----------



## Holy Katana (Oct 29, 2010)

You guys see the Jonas Brothers sig yet? 







I'm gonna be honest. I'd rather play it than the Failbird X.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you listen to the demos? Yep! Just as I figured, typical generic, crappola sounds from the onboard effects! I don't think I've heard any guitar with onboard effects, that sounded more than mediocre. Even the Line 6 guitars, only sound OK, IMO.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Oct 29, 2010)

Holy Katana said:


> You guys see the Jonas Brothers sig yet?


 
What's the street price on one of those? If they took off the JB logo and were able to price it in the $600 or so range, that would be a pretty decent guitar. IIRC, the single pickup Melody Makers are around $500.

Gibson makes such a big deal out of these massive failure "revolutionary" guitars and some of their actual good ideas like the 1950's Les Paul Studio Tribute (awesome P-90 LP with a Satin finish for $850) go completely under the radar. I wanted one but due to their limited edition status and probably somewhat because of the flooding, they are practically impossible to find. I also thought the Raw Power series was pretty cool but I think they were discountined before I ever even heard about them. Yet somehow I know all about the Robot Guitar, Dusk Tiger and Firebird X as soon as they're released.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 29, 2010)

This is kind of off topic, but why is "agricultural" one of the tags for this thread?


----------



## Holy Katana (Oct 29, 2010)

AvantGuardian said:


> What's the street price on one of those? If they took off the JB logo and were able to price it in the $600 or so range, that would be a pretty decent guitar. IIRC, the single pickup Melody Makers are around $500.
> 
> Gibson makes such a big deal out of these massive failure "revolutionary" guitars and some of their actual good ideas like the 1950's Les Paul Studio Tribute (awesome P-90 LP with a Satin finish for $850) go completely under the radar. I wanted one but due to their limited edition status and probably somewhat because of the flooding, they are practically impossible to find. I also thought the Raw Power series was pretty cool but I think they were discountined before I ever even heard about them. Yet somehow I know all about the Robot Guitar, Dusk Tiger and Firebird X as soon as they're released.


I think it's priced somewhere in the $600-700 range. I can't find it anywhere but Thomann, so I'm only assuming that. It's 580ish Euros, so it's probably somewhere around my estimate, given that Gibsons are cheaper in the US.



ellengtrgrl said:


> Did you listen to the demos? Yep! Just as I figured, typical generic, crappola sounds from the onboard effects! I don't think I've heard any guitar with onboard effects, that sounded more than mediocre. Even the Line 6 guitars, only sound OK, IMO.


I thought it sounded nice. Very processed, but nice. 

Also, Manson is coming out with a second Matt Bellamy signature, based on his first custom, which has a Fuzz Factory and a Phase 90 onboard: http://www.mansons.co.uk/shopping/c...-guitars-basses/manson-signature-guitars/dl1/

It doesn't have the Roland hex pickup the original does, although that can be easily fixed. Anyway, my point is that Matt's guitars, many of which have onboard effects, sound awesome. Granted, they're literally gutted from pedals, very good ones at that.


----------



## lobee (Oct 29, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> This is kind of off topic, but why is "agricultural" one of the tags for this thread?



Because the Firebird X is a steaming pile of manure.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 29, 2010)

Prime said:


> What a friggin joke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's gotta be the worst powerpoint presentation/public speaker I've ever seen...


----------



## Skanky (Oct 29, 2010)

> To drive this point home, Juszkiewicz grabbed a traditional guitar and smashed it to pieces. Afterward, the crowd buzzed over the announcement.





http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Lifestyle/Features/Firebird-X-Press-1029/




Ace Frehley is not amused. Love the expression - it's like he's thinking "_This _is what I'm supposed to play?"


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 29, 2010)

Absolutely FUGLY!  What the hell is Gibson smoking?


----------



## lobee (Oct 29, 2010)

The best part about the video Prime posted is one of the attendee's outburst of laughter at 1:18 and continues at 2:17. To be fair, she(I think it's a she) could have been laughing at any number of things, but I prefer to laugh along with her at the awkward failfest.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 29, 2010)

Regarding the video:

Did he call it Firebird Ten the second time?

Did he say that revolution was about attention to detail?

"The guitar has not been seriously looked at as a design for quite some time."
Is he speaking for Gibson there? I mean, seriously, are their heads so inflated that they think that no one on Earth has made a single innovation in guitar building since they decided to put two cutaways on the solidbody?!

Let's think about that...what ideas have been generated since then...hmm, well these are all epic failures, right?

Tremolo bridges, floating trems, hexaphonic pickups, active pickups, noiseless pickups, piezo pickups, optical pickups, synth drivers, extended fretboards, rare earth magnet pickups, locking tuners, fanned frets, graphite nuts, graphite saddles, extended scale, extended range (7+ strings), active tone controls, composite fretboards, exoskeletons, slim bodies, ergonomic contours, stainless steel frets, scallopped fretboards, twisted necks, and straplocks.

I especially hate having a switch in a guitar that is in an easy-to-reach place. 

And those talent show kids need caffeine. I liked how the singer was clapping out of time.


----------



## Skanky (Oct 29, 2010)

Attention to detail huh?






http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/Firebird/Gibson-USA/Firebird-X.aspx


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 29, 2010)

^But isn't twisted neck a problem caused by bad string tension?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 29, 2010)

Skanky said:


> Attention to detail huh?


----------



## bostjan (Oct 29, 2010)

>


In Soviet Gibsounion, effect pedal stomps you!
The name "Failbird" seems to have caught some momentum on the internet.


----------



## Prime (Oct 29, 2010)

Firewood X


----------



## conortheshreder (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## conortheshreder (Oct 29, 2010)

Wait this made me lol "Very Light, Ultra Comfortable and Fast Playing *Physical* Guitar" well of course its physical its not a hologram

I also love the tags: agricultural, announcement, cort explorer copy?, fireturd, gibson, gibson i am disappoint, shitbird


----------



## Hollowman (Oct 29, 2010)

Gibson has transcended fail with this to the point that they have to have their own word. Now, I'm thinkin bankruptcy would have been better.

By the way it's off topic but did anyone know that Fender lost their patents to the Strat, Tele, Jaguar, and P-Bass?


----------



## Holy Katana (Oct 29, 2010)

Hollowman666 said:


> Gibson has transcended fail with this to the point that they have to have their own word. Now, I'm thinkin bankruptcy would have been better.
> 
> By the way it's off topic but did anyone know that Fender lost their patents to the Strat, Tele, Jaguar, and P-Bass?


But not the Jazzmaster?


----------



## Vletrmx (Oct 29, 2010)

conortheshreder said:


> Wait this made me lol "Very Light, Ultra Comfortable and Fast Playing *Physical* Guitar" well of course its physical its not a hologram



I think an ethereal guitar would have been more revolutionary...


----------



## bostjan (Oct 29, 2010)

conortheshreder said:


> Wait this made me lol "Very Light, Ultra Comfortable and Fast Playing *Physical* Guitar" well of course its physical its not a hologram
> 
> I also love the tags: agricultural, announcement, cort explorer copy?, fireturd, gibson, gibson i am disappoint, shitbird



Just wait until the next press conference, where they release the virtual guitar- a $7830 jpeg file on a CD-ROM that has a built in kazoo.

After all of the bashing, I am going to have to play one if I ever come across one.


----------



## Disco Volante (Oct 29, 2010)

More like


----------



## leandroab (Oct 29, 2010)

tags updated ftw


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Oct 30, 2010)

The revolution is imminent. Every major manufacturer will unveil Bluetooth-equipped and onboard FX on all of their guitar at NAMM 2011!

Either that, or the release of the Firebird X will result in poor sales due to the public's distaste in this overhyped pile of disappointment.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 30, 2010)

What Gibson _should_ have done is start marketing Epiphones as Gibsons. Seriously. They should just get rid of the Epiphone brand name altogether, and start selling them (at the same prices) with a Gibson headstock/logo. That's pretty much what Fender has been doing for decades. They don't need a different brand name for all the guitars they make overseas (yes, I know Squire exists, but so do MIM Fenders), they just distinguish between Fender and Fender USA. So why not have Gibson and Gibson USA instead of Epiphone and Gibson USA? Then all the people who shit themselves over Gibsons can afford them, and the purists can still empty their wallets for the USA and custom shop models. Fender may seem stuck in the past as far as many design aspects go, but at least you can get a decent guitar with "Fender" on the headstock for less than $600. Gibson should take note.

If that made sense to nobody but me, I apologize. I've been drinking.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Oct 30, 2010)

This won't last long, this will last as long as that Digital Les Paul from 2007. The Robot guitars had marginal success to a particular market of Gibson fans, so it makes sense that they're still available. I can't tell you how the Dusk Tiger is still around though.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 30, 2010)

I was really hoping they would release the antfarmitar so I's could plays thems fast sweeps.


----------



## Black_tear (Oct 30, 2010)

Disco Volante said:


> More like


 I laughed so hard with this...


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 30, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I was really hoping they would release the antfarmitar so I's could plays thems fast sweeps.



Now THAT should have been the Skwigelf signature model.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 30, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I was really hoping they would release the antfarmitar so I's could plays thems fast sweeps.



I would personally enjoy the Swiss Armytar.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 30, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> ^But isn't twisted neck a problem caused by bad string tension?



I haven't seen a guitar with it, but there is a bass luthier who developed a method of having the neck rotating away from the player towards the headstock. Supposed to make the lower frets easier to play as they are in a more natural position for the hand to reach, without having to angle to wrist to reach the lowest notes so much. Very innovative, but not widely adopted as it is doubtlessly expensive and difficult to make.

Anyway, the Firewood X is a real steaming turd from a company who have for some time now, been little more than a running joke. I have enjoyed the lolz though!


----------



## abstract (Oct 30, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> I would personally enjoy the Swiss Armytar.



I bet you can't stand on that.


----------



## Xodus (Oct 30, 2010)

At least the fucking swiss armytar can do something useful with those screwdrivers and stuff.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 30, 2010)

Xodus said:


> At least the fucking swiss armytar can do something useful with those screwdrivers and stuff.



And don't forget the big ass knife.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 30, 2010)

Disco Volante said:


> More like





TAKE THAT GIBSON, I PROCLAIM YOU FALSE!!


----------



## Krankguitarist (Oct 31, 2010)

If Gibson wanted to start a revolution, they'd price their product within the means of a sane person.

Seems like all the stuff this thing does can be done cheaper and...in some cases...more efficiently.

I'll admit, I like the "robot guitar" technology. It's a nice feature. But all this other stuff...

Shoot, Gibson...make us a reasonably priced seven. Then we'll talk again.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe Gibson is doing a reverse Marxism thing. Instead of the proletariat revolting against the burgioise, Gibson is gong the other way, trying to start a revolution of those who have money and power!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 31, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> Maybe Gibson is doing a reverse Marxism thing. Instead of the proletariat revolting against the *BOURGEOISIE*, Gibson is gong the other way, trying to start a revolution of those who have Monet and power!



fixed!!! +1 for using this word though!!!1


----------



## Solstafir (Oct 31, 2010)

is it me or does it look like they buried an iPad inside a Jackson Diminion with a maple board and tripled the price?


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 31, 2010)

Yup. I'm still yet to see the revolution. I figure stainless steel frets are a bigger deal than this hunk of tryhard.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 31, 2010)

Skanky said:


> Attention to detail huh?



...I think that's the name of the finish


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 31, 2010)

Henry is making the incorrect assumption that they've perfected the guitar, and that there's no way to further improve it other than turning it into a Guitar Hero controller.

The only updated design that they've come up with since 1967 has been the Nighthawk, which they managed to wreck in less than a decade. It went from a really decent little HSH guitar to a bastard version of Lucille to an overpriced piece of shit with single coils. 

As a design it had a ton of potential, was light, and had ok upper fret access, and instead of further developing it, they made it into a bastard Les Paul Jr.


----------



## Steve08 (Oct 31, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I haven't seen a guitar with it, but there is a bass luthier who developed a method of having the neck rotating away from the player towards the headstock. Supposed to make the lower frets easier to play as they are in a more natural position for the hand to reach, without having to angle to wrist to reach the lowest notes so much. Very innovative, but not widely adopted as it is doubtlessly expensive and difficult to make.
> 
> Anyway, the Firewood X is a real steaming turd from a company who have for some time now, been little more than a running joke. I have enjoyed the lolz though!


That's the Torzal Twist bass iirc. They're not really _that_ expensive either, I think they're about $3500?


----------



## Krankguitarist (Oct 31, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> Maybe Gibson is doing a reverse Marxism thing. Instead of the proletariat revolting against the burgioise, Gibson is gong the other way, trying to start a revolution of those who have Monet and power!



Let them eat cake, eh?


----------



## Skanky (Oct 31, 2010)

Philligan said:


> ...I think that's the name of the finish




OMG you may be right. RED-o-lution? Are you kidding me?

Still full of fail.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 31, 2010)

I was thinking re-do-lution


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 31, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> fixed!!! +1 for using this word though!!!1



Blame my iPod, its difficult to keep correct spelling typing on it.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, at least it's a limited edition. We won't see them for long.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 31, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Well, at least it's a limited edition. We won't see them for long.




Yes we will, nobodies going to by them, they'll be in stores forever.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 1, 2010)

well, it is revolutionary, it has a volute!!!!!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Nov 1, 2010)

To be fair, the implementation of the technology is heading in a reasonable direction. 

The Robot tuners and control knob are straight off the Dusk Tiger, which was designed as a step up from the Dark Fire. The dual Bluetooth pedals, while the Bluetooth can be seen as redundant, has the ease of a minimal pedal control and the software will allow the player to unlock different types of digital effects to preset directly into the guitar's hardware.

None of the EQ or levelling is done on the pedals, which saves someone having to bend down to adjust levels. In this sense, it is a guitar with an ease of sound manipulation or a niche market who heavily use digital effects.

That said, as soon as put the technology in a reasonabley priced, visually appealing format, which may happen much later, Gibson are gonna attract some hate from Gibson players.

100th post in 2 years YAY!!


----------



## Skanky (Nov 1, 2010)

HammettHateCrew said:


> ...
> None of the EQ or levelling is done on the pedals, which saves someone having to bend down to adjust levels. In this sense, it is a guitar with an ease of sound manipulation *(f)or a niche market who heavily use digital effects*.
> ...
> 
> 100th post in 2 years YAY!!




Who adjusts their EQ on the fly? 

I see your point, but I for the price that Gibson is asking for this monstrosity, I just don't see how it can be a successful product. I could see it selling in the toy section at Wal-Mart if it were less than $100, because all those nifty "features" are what sells to that market.

Otherwise, I really think it's going to be limited to a die-hard group of Gibson fanboys (with more money than common sense) who will never have anything bad to say about their product.


Let me pose this question... serious:

*At what price would you (anyone here) buy this guitar?*


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, for myself I wouldn't at all. If I got one free I'd trade it for something else. It's plain ugly to my tastes.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 1, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Well, for myself I wouldn't at all. If I got one free I'd trade it for something else. It's plain ugly to my tastes.



That's the thing. No amount of features (useful, or not) can wipe the ugly off this guitar. I would take it if someone gave it to me for free, but I'd never play it in public, and I'd definitely never buy it. If they packed these 'new' features into an Explorer or a Les Paul, I might be half interested, but I'm sure that would have added another $2K to the price tag just on principle.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 1, 2010)

I personally do not think that Gibson's robot guitar and other recent features are prudent. I can see a use for the motorized tuners, but Jimmy Page had a Les Paul that did this fifteen or more years before the robot guitar, and although the new version is a little cheaper, it's still expensive and it's still the same basic idea. The "revolutionary" new effects with blue tooth controller pedals are also a nifty idea, sure, but as a player, I would consider ergonomics/playability and tone first, then all gadgets second. Putting robot tuners and built-in effects on a Firebird, to me, is like putting a 450 engine and 4-speed manual race transmission in a VW Bus.  I guess if you were a Volkwagon fanatic, then it's a good idea.



Steve08 said:


> That's the Torzal Twist bass iirc. They're not really _that_ expensive either, I think they're about $3500?



Lace Guitars did the same thing with the Helix guitar.


----------



## jl-austin (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, another point about effects on a guitar.

How many people who buy $5500 guitars have just ONE guitar? VERY FEW, I would say. So that means, if by some miracle you find an effects setting on the failbird, then all your other guitars will not benefit from it. 

It is a BAD idea, it has been tried before, and it will NEVER take off. We just have too many guitars for this idea to be successful.

A true professional effects processor about the size of an iPod with a jack to plug directly into a guitar, and an output to go to an amplifier would be a rather cool idea.


----------



## Skanky (Nov 1, 2010)

Found footage of the sound demo:


----------



## Skanky (Nov 1, 2010)

And a really funny photochop from the Gibson forum:


----------



## Koshchei (Nov 1, 2010)

Skanky said:


> Let me pose this question... serious:
> 
> *At what price would you (anyone here) buy this guitar?*



I wouldn't, at any price. It doesn't meet my needs at all. 

While the guitar is ridiculously light, which would be a nice feature to see on guitars that do have some sort of use to me, that's the only selling point that resonates with me.

I'd much rather have a guitar like Bostjan's Carbon/Spruce 8 string Oni, which meets my needs.


----------



## orb451 (Nov 1, 2010)

Skanky said:


> Found footage of the sound demo:




As I said earlier, *this* is Gibson. The fat, slimy, hitler-moustache having, child molesting, van-driving, pederast that thinks it's still 1973. That they are *still* relevant. That they are *still* cool. 

Fail. Fail. And more Fail. And $5500? "You can have my offer now if you want it... my offer is this: Nothing. Not even the cost of a new pack of strings for this abomination".


----------



## Skanky (Nov 1, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> I wouldn't, at any price. It doesn't meet my needs at all.
> 
> *While the guitar is ridiculously light, *which would be a nice feature to see on guitars that do have some sort of use to me, that's the only selling point that resonates with me.
> 
> I'd much rather have a guitar like Bostjan's Carbon/Spruce 8 string Oni, which meets my needs.





Gibson Guitar: Gibson Firebird X

This says it weighs 2.3 lbs, which does seem ridiculous. The neck alone would weigh at least that much I think.

What's this thing made out of? Balsa? Cork?

If it's anything heavier, is it paper thin?


----------



## jl-austin (Nov 1, 2010)

Skanky said:


> Found footage of the sound demo:



{snip video, it has already been posted}

You know, for a revolution, it sure does sound awfully "vintage". I didn't hear any thing that was like "wow".


----------



## Guitarman700 (Nov 1, 2010)

Skanky said:


> Gibson Guitar: Gibson Firebird X
> 
> This says it weighs 2.3 lbs, which does seem ridiculous. The neck alone would weigh at least that much I think.
> 
> ...


Its Ethereal, Existing partially in a dimension where gibson are still relevant and creative.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 1, 2010)

Skanky said:


> Gibson Guitar: Gibson Firebird X
> 
> This says it weighs 2.3 lbs, which does seem ridiculous. The neck alone would weigh at least that much I think.
> 
> ...



Hot air. 

I'm pretty sure it's a heavily-chambered/hollow body. I still don't know how they got it down to under 2 1/2 lbs, though, with all of that junk in it. (A small acoustic is typically 5-7 lbs or more, my Oni is made of spruce and weighs about 3 1/2 lbs.)


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 1, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> Ok, another point about effects on a guitar.
> 
> How many people who buy $5500 guitars have just ONE guitar? VERY FEW, I would say. So that means, if by some miracle you find an effects setting on the failbird, then all your other guitars will not benefit from it.
> 
> ...








IK Multimedia AmpliTube iRig | Sweetwater.com

And the app you use with it is free, it gives you five effects, there are also in app purchases for more effects.

I haven't heard it yet, though its something I plan to get soon, it seems pretty cool.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 1, 2010)

Skanky said:


> Found footage of the sound demo:




Did he try to play Foxy Lady? That sounded horrible! For that matter, mone of those effects really sounded that good at all.
It would be better(and cheaper) to get a new guitar and an Axe-FX Ultra. Heck, you might even have enough to buy a new amp head and/or cab.


----------



## Jack Secret (Nov 1, 2010)

That's just ugly as fuckin' sin. Please tell me it's not really $5500!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Nov 1, 2010)

This is just a terrible move in the campaigning department. It has it's innovations, sure, but Gibson have come across as really lacking care for potential buyers who want something more classic at a reasonable price.



Skanky said:


> Who adjusts their EQ on the fly?


 
Not just EQ levels, but other leveling adjustments ie. a phaser's depth and frequency.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 1, 2010)

Skanky said:


> And a really funny photochop from the Gibson forum:



I laughed.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 1, 2010)

for that kind of money you could get a suhr and an axefx... instead of a turd with 5 built in effects


----------



## Lankles (Nov 1, 2010)

Having never bought a Gibson, my [expenditure : lols] ratio is infinite.


----------



## Varjo (Nov 2, 2010)

Having read this thread and also looked into Gibson's offerings on this new revolutionary saviour-guitar...

I got this feeling. The same kind of feeling I get when I watch _24_ and see them doing all kinda impossible and scifi things on their computers and phones (such as making a video call 4 stories underground...).

I think that feeling is called silly.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 2, 2010)

Gibson's next guitar will probably have built-in video games:





Maybe it will be built in a video game?


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 2, 2010)

Whoever designed this must have been doing meth.


----------



## Skanky (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm an engineer, and we have a couple of sayings that fit this whole scenario perfectly:


1. "Perfect execution of a bad idea."

and

2. "Good, fast, cheap. Pick any two."



Oh, and that Nintendo "Turtle" guitar made me smile a little.


----------



## Key_Maker (Nov 2, 2010)

Interesting, the firebird x has been taken off from the 6ibson website...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 2, 2010)

Key_Maker said:


> Interesting, the firebird x has been taken off from the Gibson website...



Fixed.
Why the hell did you use leet?!

Anyway, I find this as a sign that Gibson may get their act together. 

Here's hoping for the next piece of news from Gibson is about a hostile take over by an actual player who knows what guitarist want.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it might please you all to learn that the guitar no longer exists according to Gibson.

Gibson Guitar: Electric, Acoustic and Bass Guitars, Baldwin Pianos

EDIT: Actually, the main page got deleted because of all the terrible comments.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 3, 2010)

It's still up with a timer on the home page though. They're probably just going to make a new page and restrict comments on it.


----------



## jl-austin (Nov 3, 2010)

Maybe they are going to revolutionize the redolutionary guitar! 

Lets see it would be a cool guitar if:
it was at least a 25 1/2 scale
it had no inlays
it had a "modern headstock"
it had real humbuckers 
it had no effects built in
it had no robot tuners
it had a "modern bridge" (maybe even a tremolo)
it had either a bound neck, or no binding at all! (binding on just the headstock, what in the world!)
it had a volume, a tone, and a pickup selector, and that is ALL!

Basically the only thing I like is the body shape and the fretboard.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 3, 2010)

Guys, it's still emblazoned at the top of their home page:

Gibson Guitar: Electric, Acoustic and Bass Guitars, Baldwin Pianos

Websites remove promotional pages all the time once the promo is over. That doesn't mean they've pulled the product.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 3, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> Maybe they are going to revolutionize the redolutionary guitar!
> 
> Lets see it would be a cool guitar if:
> it was at least a 25 1/2 scale
> ...




Ha, I doubt they'd stop production on this guitar even if a hundred thousand protesters showed up in fron tof the factory!

But yeah, if they made it in a seven without all of the nonsense you mentioned, and it still weighed under three pounds, I'd be halfway interested.

With two normal humbuckers, a longer scale length, a trem, a blank board, a redesigned headstock, and without all of the bizarre gizmos in it, it would look like a decent axe, to me.


----------



## Skanky (Nov 11, 2010)

Bump.

New info on the website. In a nutshell...

The guitar weighs over 6 lbs. (not 2.3 as originally stated).
They are making a limited production run of 1,800 units.
It's complicated.


----------



## jl-austin (Nov 11, 2010)

After reading all that, the thing that comes to my mind is, they spent a lot of research time on this. Didn't any one that was working on this think "you know, why would anyone want this on their guitar when you can buy a pod and it would be soooo much easier to work".


----------



## JamesM (Nov 11, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> Fixed.
> Why the hell did you use leet?!



Don't be an elitist, English is their second language. Learn a second language and start posting in a forum of that language, then you can bitch. Common sense says, "Okay, he's from Chile. And a 6 looks a hell of a lot like a G."

I'm only an engineering student, but promising the weight they did and doubling it, that is an absolute failure. Someone was NOT talking to who they needed to in R&D (if any research ACTUALLY occurred in the first place!  ).


----------



## Dark Aegis (Nov 11, 2010)

Skanky said:


> Bump.
> 
> New info on the website. In a nutshell...
> 
> ...



They should change it to a limited run of 0.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 11, 2010)

^ totally 

That is absolutely fucking hideous.


----------



## The Somberlain (Nov 11, 2010)

WTF is analog-sauce?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh god. I should work at gibson as an R&D guy because I think anyone could do a better job than this


----------



## Vyn (Nov 11, 2010)

That thing is fucking terrible. /end


----------



## jymellis (Nov 12, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> Ok,
> 
> A true professional effects processor about the size of an iPod with a jack to plug directly into a guitar, and an output to go to an amplifier would be a rather cool idea.


 

ZOOM made one in the 80s


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 12, 2010)

I can't believe they're launching an app store for a guitar that's being made in a run of 1800 units. At least wait to launch your more affordable models (which knowing gibson will still cost 3k+) before you do that.  

I don't even know who would bother developing apps for a market of 1800 people. 

edit: Wow. Did anyone else notice the text on that page looks like a 10 year old wrote it?


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 6, 2010)

New color, and maple fretboard. LOL, one of the things people liked about the demo model was the fretboard, and now they have even taken that away!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 6, 2010)

Man that is just one ugly guitar


----------



## bostjan (Dec 6, 2010)

Gibson said:


> All descriptions are subject to change until the guitar ships.



What?!

Maybe they'll switch this thing to something relevant just before it ships, maybe it's a conspiracy!

EDIT: Or maybe they'll end up shipping out a 40 pound bag of dung to everyone who pre-orders...who knows, the bag of dung might go over better anyway.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 6, 2010)

I like how they put the X inlay on the 5th fret instead of the 12th fret (where one would expect that sort of inlay), again, its Redolutionary!


----------



## bostjan (Dec 6, 2010)

"Bluevolution?!" 

Also, when it says average weight: 2.3 lbs, average total weight: 7 lbs...

What are they saying? Seriously, does part of the guitar weigh 2.3 lbs and the whole thing weighs seven pounds?! In that case, my solid maple BC Rich Mockingbird seven only weighs 0.07 micrograms, but the rest of it weighs nine and a half pounds.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 6, 2010)

bostjan said:


> "Bluevolution?!"
> 
> Also, when it says average weight: 2.3 lbs, average total weight: 7 lbs...
> 
> What are they saying? Seriously, does part of the guitar weigh 2.3 lbs and the whole thing weighs seven pounds?! In that case, my solid maple BC Rich Mockingbird seven only weighs 0.07 micrograms, but the rest of it weighs nine and a half pounds.



They say that the chambered body weighs 2.3 lbs. In other words, that wouldmean the neck is 4.7 lbs, thus, massive neckdive.


----------



## Al NiCotin (Dec 6, 2010)

Did they forgot to erase the rough cross marking of the 5th dot inlay  or is that a neck weak point indicator?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 6, 2010)

This thread seriously brings the lulz. I have nothing more to add that hasn't already been said. I will continue to give zero money to Gibson like I have for the last 24 years.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 6, 2010)

Just when you thought it couldn't get worse...


----------



## 7string_dreamin (Dec 6, 2010)

wow that really threw me off! Juszkiewicz. "kiewicz" is how my last name ends and "Jus" is how my first name starts. At first glace, it was very weird. so I thought I would share.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 6, 2010)

If you read the on their website, it seems to me that they are trying to appeal to the Apple crowd. No hate, I use Apple stuff as well. But it does seem that it is geared toward people who can just BARELY play guitar, but have plenty of money to blow on toys.

Obviously the Sevenstring.org people are not the intended audience.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 6, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> But it does seem that it is geared toward people who can just BARELY play guitar, but have plenty of money to blow on toys.



Then they fucked up big time by having a guy play at their demo who had decent chops and looked like a blue collar worker.

If they're aiming for the "ooh shiny"/fanboy crowd, that's a huge mistake considering who their buyers have been for the past 50 years.


----------



## Fikealox (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it's funny that (unless I'm mistaken) the Gibson site has stopped allowing anonymous comments sometime since the Firebird X was released.


----------



## Skanky (Dec 6, 2010)

WickedSymphony said:


> Then they fucked up big time by having a guy play at their demo who had decent chops and looked like a blue collar worker.
> 
> If they're aiming for the "ooh shiny"/fanboy crowd, that's a huge mistake considering who their buyers have been for the past 50 years.



From this article, I think Alex Skolnick summed it up pretty good:



_...As Mr. J barked out "We want you to join our revolution!" his words cueing the screen to rise yet again, the makeshift curtain revealed, standing in the mist... a chubby, middle aged guy from the factory. With his short dark hair, moustache, and miniscule Firebird X resting upon his belly, he made the guitar look like a plastic toy, as if it were a game controller for Rock Band or Guitar Hero. He proceeded to demo the instrument for us. 
Now, Ill be the first to describe this guy as a very good playereffortlessly gliding from hard rock to blues, to country and other styles. He seemed like a nice, down to earth, unpretentious fellow, an "average Joe." Unfortunately, his demo fell flat flat, for a couple reasons: First, it was underwhelming from a purely aesthetic standpoint. Lets face it, image and style isnt everything, but it is a part of the equation, especially when were talking about rock guitar. Gibson has plenty of great pro players on its roster (Slash, Zakk, Frampton etc..) that would have not only played well but added star powerwhere were they? With all due respect, it was a bit awkward to look upon that smoke-filled stage and see this supposed "guitar of the future" played by someone who barely moved and looked less like a performer and more like a plumber (or a portly waiter from Umbertos Clam House in Little Italy). Secondly and more importantly, everything we heard sounded as though it came from one of those tiny handheld micro-processer/headphone amps, like those made by Zoom and Korg. ...
_


----------



## DaveCarter (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah so my thread was a repost! Good to see that the Firewood X has already been attacked with the venom I expected from here


----------



## dpm (Dec 6, 2010)

This is my favourite bit - 



Gibson Wank said:


> PURE-ANALOG&#8482; SECRET SAUCE &#8212; NOT A MODELING GUITAR
> 
> *This guitar is pure analog*, starting with the tuning. Unlike competitors, who use sterile digital math to "correct" pitch and achieve different tunings, we actually tune the strings to very accurate pitches. You get 100% analog with the added benefit of hearing the same pitch coming from the guitar acoustically, or through your amplifier.
> 
> ...



So full AD -> DA conversion onboard, but it's pure analog? WTF?

As for the shielding, check out the picture right next to the text. Unshielded control cavity with a ton of unshielded wires flying around. I know some of those will be control for the supposedly analog DSP but there has to be 6 to 12 inches of unshielded audio there.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 6, 2010)

I never understood what their "Secret Analog Sauce" was!  I really wouldn't want a guitar that has sauce on it. I'm not even sure if I would want a guitar that comes with sauce, seems unnecessary.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 7, 2010)

Fikealox said:


> I think it's funny that (unless I'm mistaken) the Gibson site has stopped allowing anonymous comments sometime since the Firebird X was released.



They erased my scathing comment.


----------



## MatthewK (Dec 7, 2010)

A five thousand dollar battery operated Gibson or an Axe-Fx Ultra with three thousand dollars left over to buy pretty much any guitar you could possibly want... hmmm, which would I choose. Gibson is a joke.


----------



## DaveCarter (Dec 7, 2010)

^Exactly, you could just about buy a Blackmachine and an Axe FX for that price. You might wait a while for the BM, but at least once it was built you'd have a guitar that wouldnt get you laughed at.


----------



## Disco Volante (Dec 7, 2010)

I like how

"The revolution will have to wait just a bit longer, friends. The shipping of Firebird X has been delayed  for a very good reason. Once our R&D team truly delved into the seven microprocessors and three operating systems onboard this monster, they just couldnt help themselves. Over the past few months, theyve found even more ways to improve the guitar, with more features than we ever expected."

is basically Gibson saying "Wow we _really_ fucked up with this one; so we changed the toy color to a choice of two different toy colors, added an inlay, and changed the fretboard wood. Thousands of people posted right on the product launch page about how they absolutely hated the new guitar we spent millions of R&D on. We're currently struggling last-minute to improve the product to a level where it can even be sold to the general public. Please standby while the 'revolution' gets a retool."


----------



## Skanky (Dec 7, 2010)

Disco Volante said:


> I like how
> 
> "The revolution will have to wait just a bit longer, friends. The shipping of Firebird X has been delayed  for a very good reason. Once our R&D team truly delved into the seven microprocessors and three operating systems onboard this monster, they just couldnt help themselves. Over the past few months, theyve found even more ways to improve the guitar, with more features than we ever expected."
> 
> is basically Gibson saying "Wow we _really_ fucked up with this one; so we changed the toy color to a choice of two different toy colors, added an inlay, and changed the fretboard wood. Thousands of people posted right on the product launch page about how they absolutely hated the new guitar we spent millions of R&D on. We're currently struggling last-minute to improve the product to a level where it can even be sold to the general public. Please standby while the 'revolution' gets a retool."






This x 1,000,000


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 7, 2010)

I wonder if there is anyone who actually bought one? Pre-ordered, ya know?

This is good news for us, because we will get to trash the updated version as well!


----------



## Jack Secret (Dec 7, 2010)

Have they denied its existence yet like the Hendrix Strat debacle?






Don't worry, Ace. Everything will be ok.


----------



## stuz719 (Dec 7, 2010)

Is that Macho Man Randy Savage wondering whether the Firebird X is even worth smashing into the turnbuckle?


----------



## bostjan (Dec 7, 2010)

stuz719 said:


> Is that Macho Man Randy Savage wondering whether the Firebird X is even worth smashing into the turnbuckle?





It's Ace Frehley from Kiss.

Or maybe I'm missing your sarcasm...


----------



## stuz719 (Dec 7, 2010)

bostjan said:


> It's Ace Frehley from Kiss



Ace appears to have been kissing a few too many pies recently... 

I like the general air of "oh dear, I've just had a large lump of excrement placed in my hands" that his body posture suggests.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 7, 2010)

Does anyone own one of these yet? I mean, obviously not on ss.org, but as far as like big name pros or anything. I wanna see it used


----------



## habicore_5150 (Dec 7, 2010)

stuz719 said:


> I like the general air of "oh dear, I've just had a large lump of excrement placed in my hands" that his facial expression suggests.



fixed



PyramidSmasher said:


> Does anyone own one of these yet? I mean, obviously not on ss.org, but as far as like big name pros or anything. I wanna see it used



doesnt the guys at Gibson have some kind of archive of product users, kinda like Ibanez or ESP?
either way tl;dc (taken as either "didn't check", or "didn't care", or take both of em)


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 7, 2010)

No, really though. How do you fail this hard at test marketing? Did they ask ANY guitarist what they thought of this? Also, apparently no one at Gibson actually plays guitar anymore.

I'd be surprised if they sell ONE of these. If anyone has any way of seeing the sales figures once they START THE REVOLUTION please let me know.

A new day of rock and roll is upon us.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 7, 2010)

MatthewK said:


> A five thousand dollar battery operated Gibson or an Axe-Fx Ultra with three thousand dollars left over to buy pretty much any guitar you could possibly want... hmmm, which would I choose. Gibson is a joke.



Any guitar except another Gibson since those still run for more than $3k


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 7, 2010)

Does anyone else find it humorous that the failbird X comes bundled with guitar rig 4? Nothing wrong with gr4, but why would they bundle an amp modeling program with includes effects in the software?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 7, 2010)

i think your answer is really well outlined in your question..sadly for Gibson!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 7, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> Does anyone else find it humorous that the failbird X comes bundled with guitar rig 4? Nothing wrong with gr4, but why would they bundle an amp modeling program with includes effects in the software?


 
Probably because Gibson realised that unless your name is East Bay Ray, nobody wants their delay effects before distortion. 

Funny because I actually played my friend's white Firebird (sans X), and it felt great. Then I thought about this travesty and Alex Skolnick's words become more and more apparent...


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wait... why did they change the body shape of the current Firebird for the "Firebird X" to... that?


----------



## Holy Katana (Dec 10, 2010)

Some of the features they've added seem pretty cool, but the guitar itself is still fugly. I do think that having a mic to capture the acoustics of the room or venue you're playing in and then sending that data to the DSPs to do real-time adjustments is really awesome, but I have a feeling it would be prone to failure, and you still couldn't get me to play the thing if you paid me.


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 16, 2010)

ROBOTUNERS


----------

